# Klassenprogrammierung



## Student 1 (15. Dez 2009)

Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Rational zur Darstellung von Brüchen, wie in der Vorlesung vorgestellt.
Ihre Klasse soll neben den Datenelementen für Zähler und Nenner folgende Methoden realisieren:

 void set(int a, int b) zum Setzen der Werte von Zähler und Nenner. Achten Sie darauf,
dass nur sinnvolle Werte gesetzt werden dürfen.

 void add(Rational q) zum Addieren eines anderen Bruches.

 void mult(Rational q) zum Multiplizieren eines anderen Bruches.

 void extend(int i) zum Erweitern eines Bruches mit einer ganzen Zahl.

 void reduce() zum Kürzen eines Bruches (ggT-Berechnung erforderlich!).

 void equals(Rational p) zum Vergleichen mit einem anderen Bruch. Die Methode soll prüfen,
ob beide Brüche die selbe rationale Zahl darstellen und das Ergebnis auf der Konsole
ausgeben.

 void getReal() soll den Dezimalwert auf der Konsole ausgeben.

Schreiben Sie sich ein Java Programm, das alle Funktionalitäten Ihrer Klasse testet.


----------



## frapo (15. Dez 2009)

Ja und nun?


----------



## t34534 (15. Dez 2009)

es ist wichtig ich brauche es bis kommenden donnerstag sonst bekomme ich keine punkte


----------



## frapo (15. Dez 2009)

t34534 hat gesagt.:


> es ist wichtig ich brauche es bis kommenden donnerstag sonst bekomme ich keine punkte



Na dann übe mal fleissig.. . Einfach die HA hier reinstellen und nix sagen ist sowas von frech.. 

Zeig mal was du bisher schon hast. Oder bis du bereit auch was zu bezahlen? Ansonsten überlege dir besser das Studium dranzugeben.


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: 
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/15674-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html


----------



## nrg (16. Dez 2009)

du hast ja phase 2 und 3 komplett ausgelassen


----------

